# Vanilla Chai tea EO blend



## Melysg25 (Dec 19, 2020)

I have been working with Essential oils for years now. And I've since made lots of custom blends. One I love in particular is my *chai blend*. I want to share it because it's the holidays and I feel led to share it with others who may want to have that delicious chai scent in their handmade creations, using natural perfumery fragrances.

Recipe below:
*VANILLA CHAI LATTE*
Cinnamon bark 12drops
Sweet orange 20 drops
Clove stem 12drops
Cardamom (co2) 5 drops
**Vanilla (10x) 5drops
Before y'all get on me: I know vanilla essential oil does not exist. Use whatever vanilla you can get your hands on. 

IF YOU TRY THIS BLEND, PLEASE comment below and let me know what you think.

It should sit for 1-3 weeks to " Marry" (perfume term) before using it.

I like to make roll ons 
Put it in lotion
Body oils
But never tried it in soaps. To costly to bother trying for the amount I would need.


Enjoy!


----------



## wahiniki (Dec 19, 2020)

I got into soaping because I am in love with fragrances, notes, blends, and the just the harmony of it. Thank you for sharing this 

Vanilla darkens soap - do you think if I change this with Benzoin EO it would smell the same-ish?


----------



## AliOop (Dec 19, 2020)

It sounds lovely. However, both the cinnamon and clove would accelerate the soap batter. Those EOs are also skin-sensitizing; many of us can't use them in soaps or lotions. Boo! But it sounds lovely to diffuse, so thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 19, 2020)

wahiniki said:


> I got into soaping because I am in love with fragrances, notes, blends, and the just the harmony of it. Thank you for sharing this
> 
> Vanilla darkens soap - do you think if I change this with Benzoin EO it would smell the same-ish?



Probably not. Nothing replaces vanilla IMO and I've tried lots of stuff. But benzoin is nice in its own way so it's worth a try.



AliOop said:


> It sounds lovely. However, both the cinnamon and clove would accelerate the soap batter. Those EOs are also skin-sensitizing; many of us can't use them in soaps or lotions. Boo! But it sounds lovely to diffuse, so thank you for sharing it!


I don't make it for soap. I made it for a perfume roll on and lotion


----------



## AliOop (Dec 19, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> I don't make it for soap. I made it for a perfume roll on and lotion


Yes, I did see that.  But it seemed like you were wondering if people might like it for soap, so I was responding to that part. Just trying to be informative, not critical, so I apologize if it sounded that way.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 20, 2020)

I like the look of this. What % of the blend do you add to the oil make roll-ons?


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 20, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I like the look of this. What % of the blend do you add to the oil make roll-ons?
> View attachment 52577


25% to roll ons. It smells HEAVENLY!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 20, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> 25% to roll ons. It smells HEAVENLY!!!


Can't wait to try it, although it may be a while. The other day I found some roll-ons that I had forgotten, just sitting in a cabinet gathering dust. Thank you!


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 20, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Can't wait to try it, although it may be a while. The other day I found some roll-ons that I had forgotten, just sitting in a cabinet gathering dust. Thank you!


I have a whole large bin of roll ons so I love making natural perfumes and other aromatherapy type blends.


----------



## soapmaker (Dec 21, 2020)

I have done a similar blend in soaps. But no cardamom or vanilla. Instead I added Patchouli. I will try the addition of vanilla.


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 21, 2020)

soapmaker said:


> I have done a similar blend in soaps. But no cardamom or vanilla. Instead I added Patchouli. I will try the addition of vanilla.


The cardamom and vanilla is what makes it smell like chai tea.


----------



## soapmaker (Dec 21, 2020)

Yes I wouldn't be able to name it chai tea because I don't have cardamom. But it's still a wonderful combination.


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 31, 2020)

AliOop said:


> It sounds lovely. However, both the cinnamon and clove would accelerate the soap batter. Those EOs are also skin-sensitizing; many of us can't use them in soaps or lotions. Boo! But it sounds lovely to diffuse, so thank you for sharing it!


I've used cinnamon and clove EO'S for leave on products and have yet to experience sensitisation/irritation. And I'm known to have sensitive skin. Of course I follow dilution rates and use carrier oils and would never apply these oils directly on my skin (aka neat) cause that's just asking for trouble. They definitely do heat up my batter but i make HP so I don't mind.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 31, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> I've used cinnamon and clove EO'S for leave on products and have yet to experience sensitisation/irritation. And I'm known to have sensitive skin. Of course I follow dilution rates and use carrier oils and would never apply these oils directly on my skin (aka neat) cause that's just asking for trouble. They definitely do heat up my batter but i make HP so I don't mind.


Not everyone reacts to those oils - but many do, and most serious EO books advise significant caution.


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 31, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Not everyone reacts to those oils - but many do, and most serious EO books advise significant caution.


True. I'm just one of those who rebels and tries it anyway.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 31, 2020)

@Melysg25 yup, right there with you. That's how I learned that any hot oils not only bother my skin, they also raise my blood pressure and make my heart pound out of my chest. Those were some fun times


----------



## GemstonePony (Dec 31, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @Melysg25 yup, right there with you. That's how I learned that any hot oils not only bother my skin, they also raise my blood pressure and make my heart pound out of my chest. Those were some fun times


What do you mean by "hot oils?"


----------



## AliOop (Dec 31, 2020)

"Hot" oils are ones that tend to cause sensitizing reactions. They are usually the most potent antivirals, as well, things like clove, nutmeg, cinnamon, basil, oregano, thyme.


----------



## GemstonePony (Dec 31, 2020)

AliOop said:


> "Hot" oils are ones that tend to cause sensitizing reactions. They are usually the most potent antivirals, as well, things like clove, nutmeg, cinnamon, basil, oregano, thyme.


I knew about clove and cinnamon, and I'm not surprised to see nutmeg on the list since the spice in excess causes hallucinations and death (emphasis on in excess), but I imagined the others would be more friendly. Do you have any recommendations for a more comprehensive list or comparison chart?


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 31, 2020)

GemstonePony said:


> I knew about clove and cinnamon, and I'm not surprised to see nutmeg on the list since the spice in excess causes hallucinations and death (emphasis on in excess), but I imagined the others would be more friendly. Do you have any recommendations for a more comprehensive list or comparison chart?


Essential oils books by tisserand have loads of info about essential oils, usage rates, sensitivities etc. 
Another book I would recommend, IMO perfect for beginners or those looking for more knowledge,  is Worwood: the complete book of essential oils and aromatherapy . I've given it as gifts and have heard only good things from those who use and reference this book. It's one of my faves.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 31, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> Essential oils books by tisserand have loads of info about essential oils, usage rates, sensitivities etc.
> Another book I would recommend, IMO perfect for beginners or those looking for more knowledge,  is Worwood: the complete book of essential oils and aromatherapy . I've given it as gifts and have heard only good things from those who use and reference this book. It's one of my faves.


I totally agree, and have both of those books myself. They are a treasure trove of information regarding safety, usage rates, and constituents. Constituents are to EOs what fatty acids are to oils/butters; knowing which constituents are in which EOs can help you decide which to use, and why. Of course, no one knows which EO constituents survive the lye monster, but for leave-on products, this information is really important, IMO.


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 31, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I totally agree, and have both of those books myself. They are a treasure trove of information regarding safety, usage rates, and constituents. Constituents are to EOs what fatty acids are to oils/butters; knowing which constituents are in which EOs can help you decide which to use, and why. Of course, no one knows which EO constituents survive the lye monster, but for leave-on products, this information is really important, IMO.


Totally agree! Which is why I only use EO'S for my leave on products.


----------



## GemstonePony (Dec 31, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> Essential oils books by tisserand have loads of info about essential oils, usage rates, sensitivities etc.
> Another book I would recommend, IMO perfect for beginners or those looking for more knowledge,  is Worwood: the complete book of essential oils and aromatherapy . I've given it as gifts and have heard only good things from those who use and reference this book. It's one of my faves.


Thank you! I've been turned off by EOs for a while, mostly because there's so much drama around them here in the US. I'm curious, but I mostly want the scientific side of things.
ETA- would not use for soap. Actually, for most stuff I also use a complimentary FO to go with the medicinally-effective EO since I really don't like the smell of a lot of EOs.


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 31, 2020)

GemstonePony said:


> Thank you! I've been turned off by EOs for a while, mostly because there's so much drama around them here in the US. I'm curious, but I mostly want the scientific side of things.
> ETA- would not use for soap. Actually, for most stuff I also use a complimentary FO to go with the medicinally-effective EO since I really don't like the smell of a lot of EOs.


I've also noticed the " drama" that surrounds EO'S tends to be more towards MLM companies and the stuff they are proclaiming you can and should do, WHICH YOU ABSOLUTELY SHOULD NOT. Makes me cringe knowing innocent people are practicing insane health claim mumbo jumbo without realizing the dangers. 
Tisserand and Worwood will be of great help and offer dos and don't, to keep eo use safe as well as beneficial.


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 31, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I totally agree, and have both of those books myself. They are a treasure trove of information regarding safety, usage rates, and constituents. Constituents are to EOs what fatty acids are to oils/butters; knowing which constituents are in which EOs can help you decide which to use, and why. Of course, no one knows which EO constituents survive the lye monster, but for leave-on products, this information is really important, IMO.


I need to become best friends with a chemist who can test all my soaps and help me figure out what really survives the lye monster. Makes me think of sasquatch or the lockness monster, , so much mystery about the lye monster. Anyone here a chemist, who also wants to become my best friend? I can pay in soaps.  And smiles.


----------

